# Feeling really depressed now



## Roofuss (May 20, 2008)

I have just come across this site and I was really happy, thought I would get loads of advice. Reading through some other posts I think I might just give up now 
I am a Student Nurse and hopefully when we are in a postion to move I will have been qualified (with a degree) for a year. My husband will have just left the RAF after 22 years and will have qualifications not only in aircraft electrics but civi electrics too. We will both be pushing 40 and our kids will be 15,12 and 9. We are looking to move to Florida.
I had not heard of a visa that does not allow the spouse to work, we had hoped to use my nursing to get the visa but my husband to get a job also.
I knew it would be hard to get in but its sounds impossible.
I now everyone is trying to help and I would rather people were honest about it.
So do you think we have any chance at all??
Thanks 
Claire


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The best bet would be you. Have you checked your training will pass US requirements and are you ready to do the NCLEX? Allnurses.com seem to have a few knowledgeable people on the board taking this path. It's a pretty unique path, a sort of "nurse special".

It also gives you an immigrant visa so you're a permanent resident on arrival, i.e. spouse can work, too. I know it's stuck in retrogression at the moment, but you need to be ready for it as soon as it starts moving again.

Beyond that, my advice would be at all costs avoid the temptation of an E2 -- you have a family and this visa does not look suitable.


----------



## Roofuss (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for that I will go and look at that site you mentioned.
Any other advice is greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Claire


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your husband will have to pass the FAA certification process. What do you mean by "aircraft electrics and civi electrics"? Details please. Has he contacted the FAA FISDO in London? Why does he not transfer with a UK carrier?

You will have to go through recertification as well. Details vary slightly by state. Google for American Nurses Association.


----------



## Roofuss (May 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply. I knew I would need to pass a further exam to change my registration.
To be honest my husband isnt too sure what he wants to do yet. He is trained to work on military aircraft and some civillian aircraft too, which means he could possibly work at an airport, with some further training or recertification. However he has also been to college to complete some civillian electrical qualifications which he will probably do more of, such as house wiring and electrical goods. He needs to look further into this area.
Thanks Claire


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I know I've made a lot of posts telling people that they don't have much of a chance of immigrating to the US. But if you can pass the hurdles to get certified in the US, you are in a whole other world from most of the people who post here. The US is *desperate *for RNs.

I would also contact the big public hospital in Miami (another exception, government hospitals will sponsor nurses), I think it is called something like Miami Dade General Hospital. I saw an ad in the paper here in Panama City because they were coming down here to recruit. Panama is a prime recruitment target because the nursing programs and boards are the same.

Anyway, they should have information about what you would need to do to get certified in Florida.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You husband may have problems working as an electrician. Licensing is local in Florida, with licenses being granted by county. And the state has been hit hard by the burst of the housing bubble, and there is very little construction. Even two years ago, before it got really bad, I saw one abandoned condominium construction project after another in St. Petersburg. It's a small city of 250,000 or so, and supposedly hasn't been hit as hard as Miami.

To get some idea of how it works, your husband could look at the licensing section of the Dade County or Pinellas County web sites.


----------



## Roofuss (May 20, 2008)

Thank you Synthia I am feeling more postive this morning.
I am definatly going to try anyway and I will look into all the sites you have suggested.
Claire


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You are actually better positioned than most of the people who post on the site. If you are still studying and have some electives available, maybe you could choose courses that will help you to be qualified in the US.


----------

